# [SOLVED] Moto Q Internet Connect Error



## Sealy (Aug 21, 2002)

Hi hi ( yes yes, it's really Sealy )
Got a Moto Q a few days ago and I can't connect to the web ( not using it as a modom, just plain ole internet connect on the phone)
Here's the story:

Carrier: Alltel. Have called customer support 4 times already grrrr.

Problem:
When trying to connect to web through the IE icon, I get : Log in error. Ensure you have the correct login information and try again.

Steps taken to resolve:

> Checked old phone, found it had not been de-programmed. Deprogrammed it. 
>Checked all settings on Q; all are correct. Took out battery for 1 hr to refresh. ( did this twice)
Connected once; clicked on another link, nothing. Same error. tried typing in address bar ( google.com) same error.

>Master reset.

> *228 > ( option3)activate phone. Nothing.

> Tried connecting in different locations thinking it may be due to signal strength. Nada. 

At this point I am ready to throw it in the trash.

As last resort I tried calling Motorola Tech Support line only tohold for 30 minutes, get hung up on; called back got the recording that they were closed till Monday ARGH

Is the phone I've gotten defective or am I missing a solution?

Thanks


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Moto Q Internet Connect Error*

Welcome back we missed you around here, hope you drop in more often.


----------



## Sealy (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Moto Q Internet Connect Error*

Missed me enough to fix my Q? 
Seriously, thank you Kodi  . I really have missed y'all too. I am going to make an effort to hang out more. ( You can stop threatening me now MT & Jase  )


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Moto Q Internet Connect Error*

Alltel should be the place to go,i don't know about American carriers but the problem seems to be with there network as you connected once and it didn't work properly.
I suppose they are like here wait on the phone for hours and then told its not their problem and blame another company


----------



## Sealy (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Moto Q Internet Connect Error*

I'm taking the phone back today for an exchange. I'll post results


----------



## Sealy (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Moto Q Internet Connect Error*

Issue resolved. I exchanged the phone and it works perfectly!
For future reference, I would suggest going through all the steps I did ( except calling Tech Support 4 times) and if the error is still appearing, the phone is defective. 
When the Q's first came out, bad batches were sent to Verizon and Sprint. So it's poosible that Alltel got a bad batch as well. 

Happy Q'ing for me! :grin:


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: Moto Q Internet Connect Error*

Q-Sealy let me know all was good with the new phone...so gonna mark this one [Resolved] !


----------

